# Alabama Aaron's Lawn Journal



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I purchased this house built in Feb-2015. Grass was installed in the middle of winter.



Needless to say I was not a happy camper with the lawn. 
I had a the majority of the grass removed and new sod installed Tif419.


The day I moved in March 14-2015

Started by expanding all the flower beds.



I was tires of Bermuda creeping into my flower beds so I went with Formed Concrete Edging.





I was still learning what to do with the grass, focusing more on landscaping at this point . 
Added another bed next to the garage.





Then Added the Edging to the Corner and started working on the backyards landscaping.,



Now to work on grass!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

*Different stripes over the last 2 years*








Topdressing and aerating with manure, brush it in, then top-dress with sand



Aerate too many times...
Topdress too many times

Manure top-dress and aerate with sand, every March.




ROll ROll ROll/ Level Level Level
Verticutt/ Sand/Verticutt Sand
Sand Sand Sand...….

Fast Forward 2 years





The Final Result         











They grow up soo fast !!!



Taken August 17-2018

Time For some Stripes !!!









Flowers, Flowers and More Flowers!!







AND WE ARE HERE 8-23-2018!

Next we will tackle the back yard!!!

I had the same envision for the back yard.

2 years
over 500 shrubs and flowers.
Endless hours
2 truckloads of topsoil
42 cases of Bud Light

Here is the Back yard.

First is the Flower Garden.
Over 300 bulbs

Before










After.

Next is the Garden and Green House .





After





Landscaping in backyard.



I do have dogs, So keeping the backyard free of pee spots is impossible.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Beautiful. Scrolled through every photo - simply stunning. I admire all the hard work, time and money invested.

Well done and congratulations on the property. :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Beautiful. Scrolled through every photo - simply stunning. I admire all the hard work, time and money invested.
> 
> Well done and congratulations on the property. :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod:


Thanks!
I really appreciate that !


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. Scrolled through every photo - simply stunning. I admire all the hard work, time and money invested.
> ...


Absolutely. Have a great weekend and keep up the great work! :nod:


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Good stuff, man!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Lovin this journal, I'm not far from you in Harvest AL. I've got a ways to go to get to where you are! Awesome job! RTR!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! Your place is beautiful. I love the bed work. 


Aawickham78 said:


>


What are the tall purple plants with the red flowers? One of the homes in my neighborhood has them as a centerpiece in their front yard and I've been obsessing over them for years. I've contemplated knocking on the front door and just asking, but the old owners have moved long ago and I'm sure the new owners wouldn't know based on how unkempt the yard has become. Are the borders stamped concrete?

Call me smuckers, cause I'm jelly!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> Wow! Your place is beautiful. I love the bed work.
> 
> 
> Aawickham78 said:
> ...


Thanks Brother !!
These are a Canna lily ( King Humbert Red ) They are a Perinnial from a tuber. They can get over 10 ft tall. My Gutter is 8 ft .
I have to cut to the ground every year. 
One tuber will grow multiple stalks. They spread like wildfire. If you aren't careful they can take over. 
When I planted them 2 years ago there was 10 stalks. 1 stalk per tuber planted( I would say now each clump has 15-20 stalks so close to 200 stalks.

Here is 1 month of growth>>>

4.9 MB IMG_6844.JPG Check Error 


4 months of growth >>>>>

0.7 MB IMG_7499.JPG Check Error 


1 year of growth >>>>>>

0.5 MB IMG_7673.JPG Check Error 


They thrive off the heat stored in the brick.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Keep the pics coming man. Great place!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Keep the pics coming man. Great place!


Thanks,

It has been a lot of hard work! Here is a cool pic taken last summer!

2.4 MB IMG_8081.JPG Check Error


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Glad you're here.

Did the concrete edging stop the Bermuda? Maybe a little?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

jayhawk said:



> Glad you're here.
> 
> Did the concrete edging stop the Bermuda? Maybe a little?


Hey Jayhawk. Yes, It stopped the Bermuda runners from getting into my flower beds .99% 
Every once in a while , I will get some stragglers .


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Great mow today today, Scalped a week ago, and did a nitrogen blast. Now I am ready !!!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Playing with the stripes, Still have some bare spots from the mid August scalp. It should fill in the next week. 90 's with afternoon showers all week!!!

Funny story is my neighbors Myers zoysia has creeped over into my yard. I am cutting the same . Can you see where the Zoysia stops and Bermuda starts.Both cut at 7mm..


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Love it! Love the idea of a putting green in the front yard. Great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Super nice lawn! Ok whats the secret to plants in the flower bed? I cant grow dirt! What sprinklers did you use in the beds? Sprinkler looks totally different than mine... What is the border material you used? It really stands out! Hope you dont mind me asking 

Here is a pick of my flower bed which I planted on Sunday morning...its just Thursday now and yes I watered


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Super nice lawn! Ok whats the secret to plants in the flower bed? I cant grow dirt! What sprinklers did you use in the beds? Sprinkler looks totally different than mine... What is the border material you used? It really stands out! Hope you dont mind me asking
> 
> Here is a pick of my flower bed which I planted on Sunday morning...its just Thursday now and yes I watered


Hey! Thank you for the kind words. The key to flower growth is to treat them like you would growing tomatoes. I put fresh soil in my beds every time I plant. 400 annuals twice a year. I use a 3 part combination of 1/2 topsoil , 1/2 garden miracle grow mix, and mix in Osmocote slow release fertilizer for plants and shrubs. After I plant them I pack the dirt around each plant ina small mound. Then I cover all the topsoil with a light layer of mulch. This will hold the moisture in and prevent evaporation.

My sprinkler system for every shrub and tree is a sub-soil drip system that keeps all the water below the soil level. I also have misters that cover the annuals.

Also it is important to always water early in the morning. You want the plants to use the water before the sun comes out. Think of a steam bag in the microwave. If you water what it's hot, you can steam the flowers from the inside out.

Also, don't water too much. This will cause the roots to rot.














These pictures are from last october, I plant Pansies for the winter.






This is to show you the difference in the concrete edging colors. I just Painted it to match the fence.

Look up formed concrete edging or stamped concrete curbing. It will typically run $7-8 bucks a foot installed. It's low maintenance and looks great!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Super nice lawn! Ok whats the secret to plants in the flower bed? I cant grow dirt! What sprinklers did you use in the beds? Sprinkler looks totally different than mine... What is the border material you used? It really stands out! Hope you dont mind me asking
> ...


Did you say treat them as tomatoes?? OK they are dead before they go in the ground  
I have tried to do tomatoes at least 5 different years. I tried seed, plants, buckets...you name it!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

This is taken Saturday afternoon. My house faces north. Trimmed the flowers to keep them off the grass. Played around with the stripes. Did a little putting. HOC is .25

I still have one low spot I am addressing with sand to level.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs.

Great looking lawn, A-a-ron.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

What a great job.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Man I just read the thread and I have to say you have a beautiful lawn. I love the attention to detail on those flower beds. Keep it up it's going to get even better.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Did a quick double cut after work last night. Hoc .25


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Now you just need a greens roller.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

HAHAHAH 
Like this one??


N LA Hacker said:


> Now you just need a greens roller.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

If you must...


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Do you do pansies or violas in the winter?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Do you do pansies or violas in the winter?


I do pansies from seed, I am currently in the germination stage of growth on 400 seeds. I will be moving them to my greenhouse in about 2 weeks. I am trying a new brand of seed this year. Outsidepride.com is where I get all my seed from.
They are a (Viola Wittrockiana Clear Crystals White). I have about 15 sprouts so far.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

9-22-2018

Full Lawn renovation from Tif419 to Zeon/Meyer Zoysia using only a pro-plugger. 
I will be utilizing this strip of grass to transplant plugs throughout my entire yard. This will be a 2 -3 year process.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> 9-22-2018
> 
> Full Lawn renovation from Tif419 to Meyer Zoysia using only a pro-plugger.
> I will be utilizing this strip of grass to transplant plugs throughout my entire yard. This will be a 2 -3 year process.


Why the move from Tif419?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> > 9-22-2018
> ...


It has been slowly creeping into my yard for the past 3 years. It has past the 18 inch mark into my yard.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

You have such an awesome lawn as is so this will be very interesting to watch.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Are pansies hard to grow from seed? I feel like I am getting ripped off buying the flowers. Ever done inpatients from seed?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have never planted seed but I am sure it does not matter as they die when ever I do anything :roll:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> You have such an awesome lawn as is so this will be very interesting to watch.


I started in the middle of my yard. with 100 plugs of Zeon Zoysia 4 inch, with the pro-pluger.

Look closely for a shade of lighter green plugs, all around my meter box.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Are pansies hard to grow from seed? I feel like I am getting ripped off buying the flowers. Ever done inpatients from seed?


Yes pansies are really hard to grow. You have to keep them in a dark room at 70 degrees and wet for about a month. Then they will sprout and you can move them to the greenhouse.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ctrav said:


> You have such an awesome lawn as is so this will be very interesting to watch.


+1


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wait... You're replacing that turf? That's got to be painful after all that work to get it where it is. Any chance you could kill off the zoysia creeping in, or do you just not want to fight it?

It looks outstanding, by the way!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not a fan of Bermuda, but this looks good.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Wait... You're replacing that turf? That's got to be painful after all that work to get it where it is. Any chance you could kill off the zoysia creeping in, or do you just not want to fight it?
> 
> It looks outstanding, by the way!


My neighbor has Meyer Zoysia. He doesn't bag, Evertime he cuts, he is literally seeding my yard. I can see little spots of Zoysia creeping up everywhere. I figured I had 3 choices. 
1. Wait until the Bermuda is dormant and take roundup/2-4-d to the entire yard. :? 
2. Take plugs of the Meyer and over the next couple years have the whole front swapped over.(WIDE GRASS BLADE) :thumbup: 
3. Get a Zoysia Turf that is really close to Bermuda and purchase 1/2 a pallet and plug the entire yard. ( ZEON ) :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

When your front lawn turns into this magnificent beauty can we come and play there? 


[/quote]


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I get it. I'd prefer some type of zoysia, too, but I don't want to wait for it or spend the money to make it happen. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Interesting, I will be following your transition and also have my interest peaked for a possible zoysia lawn in the next house. I have thought about mixing zoysia in with my bermuda in the shaded areas of my lawn.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I have bermuda but would love to transition to Zeon as well. What has always kept me from doing it is initial cost.

Will Zeon really take over given the time an entire bermuda lawn? If that is the case I could purchase some plugs online and just spread them out. It could be a very minimal investment. I am patient enough to wait 3-4 years if that is what it takes. I would want a 100% transition though, is that possible? Can it really completely take over the bermuda?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> I have bermuda but would love to transition to Zeon as well. What has always kept me from doing it is initial cost.
> 
> Will Zeon really take over given the time an entire bermuda lawn? If that is the case I could purchase some plugs online and just spread them out. It could be a very minimal investment. I am patient enough to wait 3-4 years if that is what it takes. I would want a 100% transition though, is that possible? Can it really completely take over the bermuda?


Cheap as possible is the key. We should split a pallet and then tag team each yard.. I can get a full pallet of Zeon for $295.00 I can get a full pallet of Meyer for $195.00. I have already done around 300 plug in my front yard. If you think on average pallet has 171 pieces and each piece can plug 12-16 plugs 2052-2736 plugs. That's a lot cheaper than any online plugs. BOOM !


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > I have bermuda but would love to transition to Zeon as well. What has always kept me from doing it is initial cost.
> ...


Sign me up. Do you think using sod and cutting it up will work for plugs? Is the sod deep enough?

Also, do you think it would totally take over a bermuda lawn over time?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a pro plugger so we will be using it to get the plugs out of the sod, They will be the same depth, then we will topdress with sand.
Here is a video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfp8SJ6z8E


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

When do you want to do this?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

:thumbup: Update 9-30-2018
Due to an entire week on rain, HOC has been raised to 15mm .! Played around with some curves.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> When do you want to do this?


The season is too late for the sod farms. They only have Meyer. May will be the perfect month.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I'm good with that. Hollar at you around then or before.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful property, I'm in the same area by HSV airport, plan on leveling sand in the spring. I just bought a gm1000 which I am restoring, hopefully it will be done in the spring. Your yard really looks nice


----------



## Abru (Sep 24, 2018)

That looks gorgeous! Love the stripes.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> Beautiful property, I'm in the same area by HSV airport, plan on leveling sand in the spring. I just bought a gm1000 which I am restoring, hopefully it will be done in the spring. Your yard really looks nice


Hey Jim,
If you need any help with the GM1000 let me know. Thanks, It has taken me 3 years to get it this way.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Abru said:


> That looks gorgeous! Love the stripes.


Thank you Abru, You are one of the only Fescue yards on here. How high is your water bill???


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> I'm good with that. Hollar at you around then or before.


Sounds good. Will do.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful property, I'm in the same area by HSV airport, plan on leveling sand in the spring. I just bought a gm1000 which I am restoring, hopefully it will be done in the spring. Your yard really looks nice
> ...


Thanks, I have a ways to go with it, fuel turned into a thick sticky mess in the carb and fuel shut off tap, parts are on order and plan on stripping it down and repainting most of the parts, needs lots of TLC.


----------



## Abru (Sep 24, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Abru said:
> 
> 
> > That looks gorgeous! Love the stripes.
> ...


Well, I only prioritize the backyard, about (7000 sq.ft.) when it comes to watering. I'm very much a lawn-rookie, so for now that's more than enough to work on. The builder of the house seeded fescue before we bought it last spring. This summer, it got overrun with crabgrass, and right now I'm in the middle of overseeding. (I have studied lawn care quite a lot, ever since.) I chose fescue again for the overseeding, because there was enough grass that survived the weed infestation. I just want to see if I can make it thrive. It's just a beautiful grass type imo. But chances are I will have switched over to a warm season type, a few years from now. I'm realistic enough for that. . 
The front and side yards are projects for next year. There is quite a few patches of bermuda in the front yard (no idea how it got there), so I might encourage the spread of the bermuda as best as I can.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > I have bermuda but would love to transition to Zeon as well. What has always kept me from doing it is initial cost.
> ...


I went Meyer Zoysia in the back yard last year, initial cost was $3,000 which unbeknownst to me was infested with grubs and lost about 1/3 of the sod. Filled in the dead areas this year and promptly treated for grubs, yard has taken off but doesn't do well along the fence line so I am trying some PRG and fescue, has filled in nicely. Yard is finally looking good in the back. I'm curious regarding the zeon grass.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Update 10-06-2018
Started with 1 pallet of Meyer in the backyard. I will need 5 more pallets to finish in spring 2019. I used a sod cutter only cut 1 inch. Followed up with my verticutter at 3 inch depth. Top dressed and leveled with 400 lbs of manure compost mix.
I installed the sod and then filled in the cracks with manure compost as well.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Update 10-13-2018
Replacement of the water main meter box. This box has been a pain due to its size, location and pretty much everything about it. I chose to remove it and replace it with a smaller valve box that I can level correctly. 

First thing was cutting out the old box . and sizing up the new smaller box to make sure it still gave access to the valve and meter.



Check out the soil profile shot!



To make sure the new lid was perfectly level and sloped correctly to match the yard, I screwed the top to the edge of a 1x5x12 .

Checking each direction and adjusting it .







Reinstalled the electronic water meter transmitter and filled with topsoil all the way up and topped with mason sand.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

@Aawickham78 that looks great. I need to do that with my meter box one of these days.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

2019




2


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

FEB 2019 DE-THATCH 3 WAYS, SCALP DOWN TO 9 MM AND CLEAN UP ALL OM. 0


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@Aawickham78 looking good! Are you going to verticut as well?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Austinite said:


> @Aawickham78 looking good! Are you going to verticut as [email protected] Yes. I will wait till April to start verticutting and PGR.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Aawickham78 said:


> FEB 2019 DE-THATCH 3 WAYS, SCALP DOWN TO 9 MM AND CLEAN UP ALL OM. 0


Have you ever thought about burning the lawn? I burn mine so I don't have to rent a Dethatcher and it's pretty fun .I'm out in East Limestone where I believe you're at as well. I joined recently to TLF and love the way your yard looks.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Austinite said:


> @Aawickham78 looking good! Are you going to verticut as well?


Yes, I will swap reels and verticutt as soon as the weather breaks. I didn't want to expose the roots just yet.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Update 04-12-2019

Flowers are on point turf is coming in nicely.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Update 04-15-2019
Second mow of the season 4-14-2019. Taken at 6:30 AM on 04-15-2019







Current HOC is 4/10 of an inch.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice sir... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Lowering the HOC from .20 to .16


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

^Flat as a cutting board and I'd still 3 putt.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Law D. Mercy.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

.16? How thick is a blade of grass?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> .16? How thick is a blade of grass?


When I get home from work today I will measure.. :bandit: I have no Idea!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Working on the layout for my putting green. This will be a 2 hole.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm surprised your HOA will let you get away with that. Looks outstanding, though.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I'm surprised your HOA will let you get away with that. Looks outstanding, though.


I am on the HOA....  :thumbup:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Backyard Reno is in full swing. Starting out by killing off all the Bermuda. Then I will bring in a load of topsoil and power rake and level. I have decided to go with Zorro Zoysia in all the other areas and the Thick Blade Meyer Zoysia will be only where the dogs pee the most.







This is the corner that the new garage is going to be built. Standard 12x24 with front and rear garage doors,
bricked to match. 



Fixing this edging today. 05-29-2019


Always a corner that the mower cant reach.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Mail box flower bed expansion complete.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Aaron. Is that Dusty Miller in your flower beds? I have some too but it's getting out of control. I was wondering if you can just trim it to keep it at a manageable height?


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Did you do the curbing yourself? That looks so cool! Curious about costs for something like that.


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

The sand next to the curbing in the front, is that for leveling purposes or something else? Everything looks amazing!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

mha2345 said:


> The sand next to the curbing in the front, is that for leveling purposes or something else? Everything looks amazing!


Yes, I am trying to get the grass to level out .


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Did you do the curbing yourself? That looks so cool! Curious about costs for something like that.


I had it done, $7.00 per foot


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

M311att said:


> Aaron. Is that Dusty Miller in your flower beds? I have some too but it's getting out of control. I was wondering if you can just trim it to keep it at a manageable height?


Yes, I do trim it to keep it under control.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Changed up the Landscaping when I finished the new flower bed.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

After 6 days of rain, I decided to do some reverse stripes just for fun.
Here is how they turned out.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Great job it looks awesome...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TheTurfTamer said:


> After 6 days of rain, I decided to do some reverse stripes just for fun.
> Here is how they turned out.


Did you cut at two different heights or are my eyes playing tricks on me? If so that had to take forever...


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> TheTurfTamer said:
> 
> 
> > After 6 days of rain, I decided to do some reverse stripes just for fun.
> ...


Yes, .162 and .35


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Update 6-28-2019


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What's the HOC now?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> What's the HOC now?


.25 is what I will be cutting on for a little while. Going to do some aggressive leveling in the next 2 weeks with sand and an asphalt roller. Then I will step it back down with some pgr to .15


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

You're crazy, man. (Looks awesome though)


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Tell me more about the asphalt roller


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Just went through this whole journal. Beautiful. Everything from the lawn landscaping greenhouse to the home. Great work!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

It's been too long. We need an update!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@TheTurfTamer on your Crepe Myrtles. You may be aware already. But if not. Once most of the flowers have fallen off the seed pods prune the branch right behind the pods. After that you'll get one more bloom around Labor Day. At least that was my experience when I had them on a previous home.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Amazing yard. Love the grass and all of your landscaping.

How much time do you spend per week on it? Would you be willing to share your nutrients plan For it? It always looks perfect.

I had Zorro Zoysia put in my back yard with limited sun so looking forward to your progress and any tips for it.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Man I don't see how your yard could get much better. Looks awesome!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@TheTurfTamer can you go into more detail on how you prepare your flowerbeds? You mentioned you bring in fresh soil every year, but did you till your existing soil, amend it by hand over time as you dug holes for plants, mix native and humus-rich soil to keep it from washing out?

I'm working on my beds this year and was hoping to get the soil a bit better draining (native soil is red clay), but I'm nervous if I simply pull out all of the soil and replace it, I'll just have soil that washes out into the lawn.

Also - what does your drip watering schedule look like during the summer? I went pretty heavy for a bit last year, but I think due to insufficient drainage I ended up just drowning things.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I am back ! 2020 has been a crazy year for my turf. Lots of pics coming soon!


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I love this journal. Hurry up with the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

M311att said:


> I love this journal. Hurry up with the pics. :thumbup:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

September 2019 HOC 0.40


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TheTurfTamer is this what you are trying to do?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes, 
Thank you


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow, looks awesome man.

Funny story... The guy who did your work was doing some work for my neighbor and told me not to worry, that he wouldn't mess up my grass. He said he just finished a job at a guy's house with a golf flag in the yard and everything. I pulled up your journal and said "this guy?". I think he was a bit weirded out.

I'm thinking of using him to do some landscaping stone. I assume you'd recommend him...?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

manthatsnice said:


> Wow, looks awesome man.
> 
> Funny story... The guy who did your work was doing some work for my neighbor and told me not to worry, that he wouldn't mess up my grass. He said he just finished a job at a guy's house with a golf flag in the yard and everything. I pulled up your journal and said "this guy?". I think he was a bit weirded out.
> 
> I'm thinking of using him to do some landscaping stone. I assume you'd recommend him...?


If his name is Daniel Lopez, He does Great Work.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

TheTurfTamer said:


> manthatsnice said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, looks awesome man.
> ...


Yep, that's the guy. Seems like a good dude.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow.....That is legit. Congratulations!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Wow! Things don't go missing when everything has its place. You'll enjoy that for a long long time.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Very well done. I want to add something like that. Wife is telling me no more lawn toys unless I get rid of something first.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Love it. A mini split would be great ....if you insulated ...fiberglass at least?

Backyard oasis


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@TheTurfTamer how are you liking the Zoysia in your backyard compared to the Bermuda?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@TheTurfTamer how are you liking the Zoysia in your backyard compared to the Bermuda?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@TheTurfTamer Do you have a 2021 Lawn Journal?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> @TheTurfTamer Do you have a 2021 Lawn Journal?


I have it, I just need to upload it. :lol:


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

How'd you do the detailed cuts? Got a 6" wide reel mower?


----------

